# Internet-Anwender sind Verschlüsselungsmuffel



## Newsfeed (18 Dezember 2008)

Trotz aller Bedrohungen gehen nach wie vor viel zu viele Daten im Klartext übers Netz – und wenn, dann meist mit veralteten, relativ leicht knackbaren Verfahren verschlüsselt. Das hat das Institut für Internet-Sicherheit an realen Datenströmen gemessen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

